# Masterbuilt 30'' Analog electric smoker



## texacajun (Dec 2, 2012)

I need some help from the forum members. Anyone out there have a 30'' Masterbuilt analog electric smoker that has an all Stainless steel finish on it. I need the model number off it. The best I can tell it should be 20070712. This should have been sold through QVC. Here is the link for there site and a picture. http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-Smok..._SELLER-_-3&relType=BEST_SELLER&refLocation=3













k37133.jpg



__ texacajun
__ Dec 2, 2012


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Tex,

on the QVC website link you posted it shows the manual you can download and i copied to paste here from that manual,

*ASSEMBLY, CARE & USE MANUAL*

*WARNING & SAFETY INFORMATION*

*MODEL 20070712 SMOKEHOUSE*

*THIS PRODUCT IS FOR OUTDOOR USE ONLY ~ HOUSEHOLD TYPE*

*as *you see it is the same model # you thought it was

al


----------



## texacajun (Dec 3, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Hello Tex,
> 
> on the QVC website link you posted it shows the manual you can download and i copied to paste here from that manual,
> 
> ...


Thanks.

That's is exactly where I got the Model #. I was trying to get someone that actually own a SS analog electric smoker to give me there model number and verify the information I had.


----------

